# Searching for Large, High Performance Case Fan (250mm & larger)



## StwS

Heya,

I am searching for a large, high performance case fan, which should be 250mm or larger (but no larger than around 400mm)

I found some 250mm fans at Performance PCs, but they are only low speed fans, with CFMs of not much better than 120mm fans, but at a much higher price 

Does anyone know of a good, large, high performance case fan?

Regards
-Shamas the wise Shaman


----------



## forcifer

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=327&products_id=21357 is a pretty good idea. LEDs cost another $10 though


----------



## StwS

Yeah, those were the ones I mentioned, the ones I found at Performance PCs, but if you look at them, they only move ~100CFM (there are some 120mm fans that move this much) What I would really like is a 250mm+ fan that can move faster if nescessary... Ie, hook it up to a fan controller, and fun it at 800RPM normally, but push it up to, say, 1200RPM if things get toasty  If there isn't one though, then this one should still be good! Much quieter than those high-speed 120mm fans...


----------



## forcifer

yea thats the main reason for large fans. also, have you ever seen a 250mm fan in person in a computer? it is HUGE


----------



## magnethead

you wont find a 200/250 with more than 130 CFM nor any size bigger on 12V unless you fisit your local motor store, they might have a 3 or 400 mm service ducting fan or somethign that runs 12VDC. 

the difference is 100 CFM 120mm fans run at 50 dBa while 120 CFM 200 mm fans run at 25-30 dBa. All you're paying for is the quietness but it's worth it.


----------



## StwS

Sounds good, thanks.


----------

